# SD card limitations for RNS-E?



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

This thing is doing my head in!

Can anyone tell me the SD card limitations for this "modern multimedia system" please?

I have the 8J0 035 192 Audi Navigation Plus, the version with the chrome knobs, if that helps.

Found plenty of online manuals for the Mk1 version, but none for this technological marvel.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Found this:-

http://www.satnavsystems.com/main/audi-tt-high-res-dvd-navigation-system-rns-e/

which says



> It supports SD/MMC/SDHC cards with capacities of up to 32 GB.


so now I have to figure out why it says all of my cards have corrupt data! :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Neptune said:


> Found this:-
> 
> http://www.satnavsystems.com/main/audi-tt-high-res-dvd-navigation-system-rns-e/
> 
> ...


I think there is a limit to the number of files you can have on a card, also might be worth reformatting them. My advice would be to avoid some of these cheap ebay SD cards too, very unreliable.


----------



## xxxcorps (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm currently running two 32gb SD cards in mine; these worked perfectly in my 2011 RNS-E also.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Your RNS-E will not support SDHC cards. Max 4GB SD cards.

Unfortunately, whilst the RNS-E is a very good unit, it's around 10 years old now so the tech is a little dated.


----------



## binary01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Neptune, meh I feel for you... you've changed the head unit on your car a few times now. it's my reason why I've still resisted changing, current units have so many limitations.

4gb is ok but could be a lot better.


----------



## Neptune (Mar 31, 2013)

Meh. Heading offshore on Wednesday for a few weeks, so I'll not be able to fiddle/tinker/otherwise for a while. Battle will recommence on my return though!


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Neptune

There is a thread on Audi forum US that links to the RNSE manual thread titled Audi RNS -E manual this download as a PDF or open in e books and provides full details of SD card parameters.

Hope this is of use.

Phil


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

I have 2008 TT and I have the RNS-E and I would love to update it with a newer one.
Is this possible? is it just plug and play or do I have to change a bunch of stuff?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Should be plug and play but you might need the Bose option set or not to match your existing setup. I've read that if you don't have Bose no mod necessary. Depending where you buy it, the seller may code if for you.


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

Neptune said:


> This thing is doing my head in!
> 
> Can anyone tell me the SD card limitations for this "modern multimedia system" please?
> 
> ...


I had the earlier version in my 08 TT and 4gb non HC SD cards worked fine even 2gb is good seeing how cheap you can get them. The reason only non HC cards work is to do with the way the cards are 'formatted'. And to be honest load up 3 or 4 x 4gb cards and you will have plenty of tunes, just keep bit rate to 128 and minimum folders. A down side to the new unit is the increased access time for larger cards, so 8 or 16gb cards are easily big enough.


----------



## robbie_boy (Nov 5, 2010)

moro anis said:


> Should be plug and play but you might need the Bose option set or not to match your existing setup. I've read that if you don't have Bose no mod necessary. Depending where you buy it, the seller may code if for you.


What new unit is the best? and has the best looking screen? does anyone know of a site that I can look at the differences between the RNS-E models?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## TTsdsgomg (Mar 19, 2013)

RNS-E 2g vs RNS-E 3g ..... 3g has better resolution screen and faster processor for sat nav, meaning recalculations are quicker. Also reads up to 32gb High Capacity SD cards and can have Audi's AMI interface for better 'iphone' compatability. I have had both and 3g is better, but you cant add a 'video in motion' aux video input which is a shame. Hazydayz is awaiting new modification. Also my 2010 Bose system sounds better than my 2008 did, but that may be in the coding. I personally would not spend huge amount of money upgrading, your better off spending on good quality 3rd party intergrated solution.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Robbie, if you have a look on the Hazzydays site they list and show the differences. The later unit also has speed limits and believe the latest disk has speed cameras as well. On motorways when giving the distance to the next junction it tells of what services ie Costa and what make of petrol they sell so if there are two a few miles apart selling different brands, you can decide where to go assuming you have enough fuel.
The extra GB on the SD cards is handy and it generally looks crisper. If you know where to look a new one can be had for about £750. I've had the 2G in one TT and now have the 3G in my current TTS.


----------



## bhud (Mar 25, 2013)

Is it possible when the mix feature selected in ipod mode it can be saved?

I have to reset it every time the ignition is switched off.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

I have a 2007 Roadster with the stock RNS-E Nav Plus system and had the same problem. Seems it will only take the 2GB SD cards and simply can't read the SDHC cards. Not knowing about this little technicality before hand, I bought four of the 32GB SDHC card...which my son is now happily using with his camera...but managed to pick up the 2GB SD cards pretty cheap at a local electronics store. As some people have recommended, I also renamed all my title tracks and removed stray characters (dashes, quotes, parens, commas, etc.) and the 2GB SD works perfectly.

According to Wikipedia: _SDHC cards are physically and electrically identical to standard-capacity SD cards (SDSC). The major compatibility issues between SDHC and SDSC cards are the redefinition of the Card-Specific Data (CSD) register in Version 2.0, and the fact that SDHC cards are shipped preformatted with the FAT32 file system.

Host devices that accept SDHC cards are required to accept SDSC cards. However, host devices designed for SDSC do not recognize SDHC or SDXC memory cards, although some devices can do so through a firmware upgrade. Older operating systems require patches to support SDHC_

So...unless Audi has a firmware patch/upgrade for the older RNS-E units to accept SDHC, we're pretty much stuck with the 2GB SD cards.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you sure the 4GB cards don't work? I'm pretty sure they did in my 08 roadster and it defo wasn't the later 3G version.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

I actually looked for the 4GB SD while at the store, however the 4GB were all SDHC, and not SD. But since you've mentioned it, I think it's worth finding out. If I can find a 4GB SD, I'll give it a try and will keep you "posted'. Cheers!


----------



## BigAardvaark (Mar 5, 2012)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 1055565818

These work.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Any SD card will work, 4GB included. It's just generally difficult to find 4GB cards that are not SDHC, so 2GB is easier. They are out there, tho, as shown above.


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

I ran a quick file test on a 2GB SD card to find out what I can and can't get away with. Note: This is for a 2007 RNS-E Audi Navigation System Plus.

First thing I did was NOT format my SD cards with the Windows formatting option. It seems this can really screw up the original factory formatting.

With regards to files and folders, the RNS-E does recognize individual folders and can then drill down to read the individual music files within them.

With regards to the folder and file names, I tried using the characters [email protected]#$;"() and it read these characters just as well as AaBbCc...etc. Of course as with any file name, it won't accept any of the non-accepted charcters such as / \ : * " < >|.

Right now I have filled the 2GB SD with 1.24GB and have 630MB of free space with no problems.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I just drag music file across from iTunes. If I drag a folder say of Queens of the Stoneage and it has 3 albums in it, they all come across, can be opened and drilled down individually. 
I've read that there is a limit of file names which is just over 100 and under 120 I believe but I never ran into any problems. i used to keep my SD cards charged with different albums and then swap them around.
With the later RNS-E you can use 2 x 32GB which gives you 64GB of music or hundreds of albums.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Can the latest version play video formats straight from the SD card or would it be disc only. Also, why do you think Audi supplies a USB input along with their MMI if there is 2 off memory card slots on the unit. Seems a little pointless albeit I can understand the iPod interface.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Templar said:


> Can the latest version play video formats straight from the SD card or would it be disc only. Also, why do you think Audi supplies a USB input along with their MMI if there is 2 off memory card slots on the unit. Seems a little pointless albeit I can understand the iPod interface.


RNS-E can't play any sort of video file. Be aware that, despite it saying otherwise on the startup screen, it is not an MMI system and is quite inferior to these systems as offered in newer model Audis.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TootRS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > Can the latest version play video formats straight from the SD card or would it be disc only. Also, why do you think Audi supplies a USB input along with their MMI if there is 2 off memory card slots on the unit. Seems a little pointless albeit I can understand the iPod interface.
> ...


That's pretty pants really. .and to think this system was over £1200 not so long ago.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Templar said:


> TootRS said:
> 
> 
> > Templar said:
> ...


Yep, when first released it was a £2,175 option!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

TootRS said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > TootRS said:
> ...


OMFG...Really


----------

